# want to learn



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

my wife and i are interested in learning to bowfish. we live in orange so we have access to the sabine river and marshes in bridge city. we have a boat that is about it besides a bow (the obvious part) what other equipment do we need to get. also does anyone have any for sell. also if anyone has room to take a newbie and teach him the ropes it would be appreciated.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

hey PM me and I"ll give you my email and phone number. I can answer any questions you have and give you some links to other internet places that can help you tremendously.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Its easier to find fish at night, so lights are a must. Daytime bowfishing is also productive. There is plenty of bows for sale in the classifeids on here. Compounds are ok but recurves are easier to shoot.


----------

